# TuxGuitar: how?



## warlock66613 (Oct 21, 2020)

Haw to make TuxGuitar play sound?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2020)

Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## warlock66613 (Oct 23, 2020)

As far as I know, Tux Guitar can not play sound under FreeBSD by-design because of missing MIDI sequencer service. Is it true or not? What should I do to make TuxGuitar play sound? Should I write (port from Linux) timidity++? Where I can find necessery information?


----------



## a6h (Oct 23, 2020)

Send a message to its maintainer audio/tuxguitar. Last update 2019-11-26 21:46:13. I thinks this port is dead. It's java and that's unfortunate. Can you work on this port?


----------

